

Crowdsourcing to CC license (text)books: Physics here; what else? - Steuard
https://unglue.it/supporter/Steuard/

======
Steuard
Much of unglue.it's goal seems to be to make out of print books available
again, but their model could have great potential to democratize education. If
_any_ popular introductory physics textbook (or math, or CS, or whatever) from
the last 10-20 years were freely available as an ebook, it could be a real
game changer for countless students (and the whole publishing industry).

